# 2000 Gyro Trac GT-18 For Sale/engine fire



## VTMatt (Mar 8, 2006)

I have recently acquired a 2000 Gyro-Trac GT-18 with a pretty heavy engine fire. I think the unit is repairable. The engine block and transmission seam to have survived the fire. All rubber hoses, wiring, etc. are damaged. The tracks and cutting head are undamaged. Does anyone have any idea what this unit is worth? I am in the auto/truck salvage business and picked this unit up from an insurance company. My plan is to sell the unit on Ebay. From what I can gather the ACV of the unit is around 130k. I believe the unit could be repaired for around 30-40k. This makes the unit worth about 20k??? The new owner would only have 60k in a unit worth 130k? Thanks, Matt

View attachment 31923


----------



## 12guns (Mar 8, 2006)

*???*

What the heck is it? Used for clearing brush or something? Just curious, I have no idea what it's worth, sorry.


----------



## JimL (Mar 8, 2006)

I priced a new one, im not sure what the price was tho, id call gyrotrac, they have a website.


----------



## JimL (Mar 8, 2006)

Its going to be hard to sell that, burnt equipment is pretty much used for parts, especially that with all the hydraulics in it....


----------



## Catman (Oct 28, 2007)

If you still have this machine I'll give you $20K.


----------

